# Dual gpu problem



## AndyBroke (Feb 11, 2010)

*Dual gpu problem (solved)*

I am having some problems with dual gpu folding.
I have one hd5870 that folds just fine, but my gts250 wont fold at all.

Here is the log file:

```
--- Opening Log file [February 11 20:36:54 UTC] 


# Windows GPU Console Edition #################################################
###############################################################################

                       Folding@Home Client Version 6.23

                          http://folding.stanford.edu

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: C:\Users\Andreas\AppData\Roaming\Folding@home-gpu
Arguments: -gpu 1 

[20:36:54] - Ask before connecting: No
[20:36:54] - User name: AndyBroke (Team 50711)
[20:36:54] - User ID: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
[20:36:54] - Machine ID: 10
[20:36:54] 
[20:36:54] Loaded queue successfully.
[20:36:54] Initialization complete
[20:36:54] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[20:36:54] + Attempting to get work packet
[20:36:54] - Connecting to assignment server
[20:36:55] - Successful: assigned to (171.67.108.11).
[20:36:55] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[20:36:55] Loaded queue successfully.
[20:36:57] + Closed connections
[20:36:57] 
[20:36:57] + Processing work unit
[20:36:57] Core required: FahCore_11.exe
[20:36:57] Core found.
[20:36:57] Working on queue slot 05 [February 11 20:36:57 UTC]
[20:36:57] + Working ...
[20:36:57] 
[20:36:57] *------------------------------*
[20:36:57] Folding@Home GPU Core
[20:36:57] Version 1.31 (Tue Sep 15 10:57:42 PDT 2009)
[20:36:57] 
[20:36:57] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 
[20:36:57] Build host: amoeba
[20:36:57] Board Type: Nvidia
[20:36:57] Core      : 
[20:36:57] Preparing to commence simulation
[20:36:57] - Looking at optimizations...
[20:36:57] DeleteFrameFiles: successfully deleted file=work/wudata_05.ckp
[20:36:57] - Created dyn
[20:36:57] - Files status OK
[20:36:57] - Expanded 46708 -> 252912 (decompressed 541.4 percent)
[20:36:57] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=46708 data_size=252912, decompressed_data_size=252912 diff=0
[20:36:57] - Digital signature verified
[20:36:57] 
[20:36:57] Project: 5766 (Run 0, Clone 313, Gen 1819)
[20:36:57] 
[20:36:57] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[20:36:57] Entering M.D.
[20:37:03] Tpr hash work/wudata_05.tpr:  1197583181 3741211099 2290696668 1308925463 783689268
[20:37:03] 
[20:37:03] Calling fah_main args: 14 usage=100
[20:37:03] 
[20:37:03] mdrun_gpu returned 
[20:37:03] Going to send back what have done -- stepsTotalG=0
[20:37:03] Work fraction=0.0000 steps=0.
[20:37:07] logfile size=4946 infoLength=4946 edr=0 trr=25
[20:37:07] + Opened results file
[20:37:07] - Writing 5484 bytes of core data to disk...
[20:37:07] Done: 4972 -> 1860 (compressed to 37.4 percent)
[20:37:07]   ... Done.
[20:37:07] DeleteFrameFiles: successfully deleted file=work/wudata_05.ckp
[20:37:07] 
[20:37:07] Folding@home Core Shutdown: UNSTABLE_MACHINE
[20:37:11] CoreStatus = 7A (122)
[20:37:11] Sending work to server
[20:37:11] Project: 5766 (Run 0, Clone 313, Gen 1819)


[20:37:11] + Attempting to send results [February 11 20:37:11 UTC]
[20:37:12] + Results successfully sent
[20:37:12] Thank you for your contribution to Folding@Home.
[20:37:16] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[20:37:16] + Attempting to get work packet
[20:37:16] - Connecting to assignment server
[20:37:17] - Successful: assigned to (171.67.108.11).
[20:37:17] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[20:37:17] Loaded queue successfully.
[20:37:18] + Closed connections
[20:37:23] 
[20:37:23] + Processing work unit
[20:37:23] Core required: FahCore_11.exe
[20:37:23] Core found.
[20:37:23] Working on queue slot 06 [February 11 20:37:23 UTC]
[20:37:23] + Working ...
[20:37:23] 
[20:37:23] *------------------------------*
[20:37:23] Folding@Home GPU Core
[20:37:23] Version 1.31 (Tue Sep 15 10:57:42 PDT 2009)
[20:37:23] 
[20:37:23] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 
[20:37:23] Build host: amoeba
[20:37:23] Board Type: Nvidia
[20:37:23] Core      : 
[20:37:23] Preparing to commence simulation
[20:37:23] - Looking at optimizations...
[20:37:23] DeleteFrameFiles: successfully deleted file=work/wudata_06.ckp
[20:37:23] - Created dyn
[20:37:23] - Files status OK
[20:37:23] - Expanded 45502 -> 251112 (decompressed 551.8 percent)
[20:37:23] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=45502 data_size=251112, decompressed_data_size=251112 diff=0
[20:37:23] - Digital signature verified
[20:37:23] 
[20:37:23] Project: 5771 (Run 0, Clone 206, Gen 2069)
[20:37:23] 
[20:37:23] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[20:37:23] Entering M.D.
[20:37:29] Tpr hash work/wudata_06.tpr:  1458355352 1813048339 327790165 216312162 1823464390
[20:37:29] 
[20:37:29] Calling fah_main args: 14 usage=100
[20:37:29] 
[20:37:29] mdrun_gpu returned 
[20:37:29] Going to send back what have done -- stepsTotalG=0
[20:37:29] Work fraction=0.0000 steps=0.
[20:37:33] logfile size=4947 infoLength=4947 edr=0 trr=25
[20:37:33] + Opened results file
[20:37:33] - Writing 5485 bytes of core data to disk...
[20:37:33] Done: 4973 -> 1855 (compressed to 37.3 percent)
[20:37:33]   ... Done.
[20:37:33] DeleteFrameFiles: successfully deleted file=work/wudata_06.ckp
[20:37:34] 
[20:37:34] Folding@home Core Shutdown: UNSTABLE_MACHINE
[20:37:38] CoreStatus = 7A (122)
[20:37:38] Sending work to server
[20:37:38] Project: 5771 (Run 0, Clone 206, Gen 2069)


[20:37:38] + Attempting to send results [February 11 20:37:38 UTC]
[20:37:38] + Results successfully sent
[20:37:38] Thank you for your contribution to Folding@Home.
[20:37:42] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[20:37:42] + Attempting to get work packet
[20:37:42] - Connecting to assignment server
[20:37:43] - Successful: assigned to (171.67.108.11).
[20:37:43] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[20:37:43] Loaded queue successfully.
[20:37:45] + Closed connections
[20:37:50] 
[20:37:50] + Processing work unit
[20:37:50] Core required: FahCore_11.exe
[20:37:50] Core found.
[20:37:50] Working on queue slot 07 [February 11 20:37:50 UTC]
[20:37:50] + Working ...
[20:37:50] 
[20:37:50] *------------------------------*
[20:37:50] Folding@Home GPU Core
[20:37:50] Version 1.31 (Tue Sep 15 10:57:42 PDT 2009)
[20:37:50] 
[20:37:50] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 
[20:37:50] Build host: amoeba
[20:37:50] Board Type: Nvidia
[20:37:50] Core      : 
[20:37:50] Preparing to commence simulation
[20:37:50] - Looking at optimizations...
[20:37:50] DeleteFrameFiles: successfully deleted file=work/wudata_07.ckp
[20:37:50] - Created dyn
[20:37:50] - Files status OK
[20:37:50] - Expanded 46688 -> 252912 (decompressed 541.7 percent)
[20:37:50] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=46688 data_size=252912, decompressed_data_size=252912 diff=0
[20:37:50] - Digital signature verified
[20:37:50] 
[20:37:50] Project: 5765 (Run 1, Clone 71, Gen 1731)
[20:37:50] 
[20:37:50] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[20:37:50] Entering M.D.
[20:37:56] Tpr hash work/wudata_07.tpr:  2029602543 3236734879 2171183450 792613677 1695830381
[20:37:56] 
[20:37:56] Calling fah_main args: 14 usage=100
[20:37:56] 
[20:37:56] mdrun_gpu returned 
[20:37:56] Going to send back what have done -- stepsTotalG=0
[20:37:56] Work fraction=0.0000 steps=0.
[20:38:00] logfile size=4947 infoLength=4947 edr=0 trr=25
[20:38:00] + Opened results file
[20:38:00] - Writing 5485 bytes of core data to disk...
[20:38:00] Done: 4973 -> 1860 (compressed to 37.4 percent)
[20:38:00]   ... Done.
[20:38:00] DeleteFrameFiles: successfully deleted file=work/wudata_07.ckp
[20:38:01] 
[20:38:01] Folding@home Core Shutdown: UNSTABLE_MACHINE
[20:38:04] CoreStatus = 7A (122)
[20:38:04] Sending work to server
[20:38:04] Project: 5765 (Run 1, Clone 71, Gen 1731)


[20:38:04] + Attempting to send results [February 11 20:38:04 UTC]
[20:38:06] + Results successfully sent
[20:38:06] Thank you for your contribution to Folding@Home.
[20:38:10] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[20:38:10] + Attempting to get work packet
[20:38:10] - Connecting to assignment server
[20:38:11] - Successful: assigned to (171.67.108.11).
[20:38:11] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[20:38:11] Loaded queue successfully.
[20:38:13] + Closed connections
[20:38:18] 
[20:38:18] + Processing work unit
[20:38:18] Core required: FahCore_11.exe
[20:38:18] Core found.
[20:38:18] Working on queue slot 08 [February 11 20:38:18 UTC]
[20:38:18] + Working ...
[20:38:18] 
[20:38:18] *------------------------------*
[20:38:18] Folding@Home GPU Core
[20:38:18] Version 1.31 (Tue Sep 15 10:57:42 PDT 2009)
[20:38:18] 
[20:38:18] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 
[20:38:18] Build host: amoeba
[20:38:18] Board Type: Nvidia
[20:38:18] Core      : 
[20:38:18] Preparing to commence simulation
[20:38:18] - Looking at optimizations...
[20:38:18] DeleteFrameFiles: successfully deleted file=work/wudata_08.ckp
[20:38:18] - Created dyn
[20:38:18] - Files status OK
[20:38:18] - Expanded 45431 -> 251112 (decompressed 552.7 percent)
[20:38:18] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=45431 data_size=251112, decompressed_data_size=251112 diff=0
[20:38:18] - Digital signature verified
[20:38:18] 
[20:38:18] Project: 5772 (Run 7, Clone 332, Gen 1490)
[20:38:18] 
[20:38:18] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[20:38:18] Entering M.D.
[20:38:24] Tpr hash work/wudata_08.tpr:  1716152454 3316990583 781347049 472277981 3391145104
[20:38:24] 
[20:38:24] Calling fah_main args: 14 usage=100
[20:38:24] 
[20:38:24] mdrun_gpu returned 
[20:38:24] Going to send back what have done -- stepsTotalG=0
[20:38:24] Work fraction=0.0000 steps=0.
[20:38:28] logfile size=4947 infoLength=4947 edr=0 trr=25
[20:38:28] + Opened results file
[20:38:28] - Writing 5485 bytes of core data to disk...
[20:38:28] Done: 4973 -> 1864 (compressed to 37.4 percent)
[20:38:28]   ... Done.
[20:38:28] DeleteFrameFiles: successfully deleted file=work/wudata_08.ckp
[20:38:28] 
[20:38:28] Folding@home Core Shutdown: UNSTABLE_MACHINE
[20:38:32] CoreStatus = 7A (122)
[20:38:32] Sending work to server
[20:38:32] Project: 5772 (Run 7, Clone 332, Gen 1490)


[20:38:32] + Attempting to send results [February 11 20:38:32 UTC]
[20:38:33] + Results successfully sent
[20:38:33] Thank you for your contribution to Folding@Home.
[20:38:37] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[20:38:37] + Attempting to get work packet
[20:38:37] - Connecting to assignment server
[20:38:38] - Successful: assigned to (171.67.108.11).
[20:38:38] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[20:38:38] Loaded queue successfully.
[20:38:39] + Closed connections
[20:38:44] 
[20:38:44] + Processing work unit
[20:38:44] Core required: FahCore_11.exe
[20:38:44] Core found.
[20:38:44] Working on queue slot 09 [February 11 20:38:44 UTC]
[20:38:44] + Working ...
[20:38:44] 
[20:38:44] *------------------------------*
[20:38:44] Folding@Home GPU Core
[20:38:44] Version 1.31 (Tue Sep 15 10:57:42 PDT 2009)
[20:38:44] 
[20:38:44] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 
[20:38:44] Build host: amoeba
[20:38:44] Board Type: Nvidia
[20:38:44] Core      : 
[20:38:44] Preparing to commence simulation
[20:38:44] - Looking at optimizations...
[20:38:44] DeleteFrameFiles: successfully deleted file=work/wudata_09.ckp
[20:38:44] - Created dyn
[20:38:44] - Files status OK
[20:38:44] - Expanded 45445 -> 251112 (decompressed 552.5 percent)
[20:38:44] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=45445 data_size=251112, decompressed_data_size=251112 diff=0
[20:38:44] - Digital signature verified
[20:38:44] 
[20:38:44] Project: 5769 (Run 4, Clone 170, Gen 1146)
[20:38:44] 
[20:38:44] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[20:38:44] Entering M.D.
[20:38:50] Tpr hash work/wudata_09.tpr:  1967798145 3294220399 3905480956 1014521398 2946396796
[20:38:50] 
[20:38:50] Calling fah_main args: 14 usage=100
[20:38:50] 
[20:38:50] mdrun_gpu returned 
[20:38:50] Going to send back what have done -- stepsTotalG=0
[20:38:50] Work fraction=0.0000 steps=0.
[20:38:54] logfile size=4958 infoLength=4958 edr=0 trr=25
[20:38:54] + Opened results file
[20:38:54] - Writing 5496 bytes of core data to disk...
[20:38:54] Done: 4984 -> 1864 (compressed to 37.3 percent)
[20:38:54]   ... Done.
[20:38:54] DeleteFrameFiles: successfully deleted file=work/wudata_09.ckp
[20:38:55] 
[20:38:55] Folding@home Core Shutdown: UNSTABLE_MACHINE
[20:38:59] CoreStatus = 7A (122)
[20:38:59] Sending work to server
[20:38:59] Project: 5769 (Run 4, Clone 170, Gen 1146)


[20:38:59] + Attempting to send results [February 11 20:38:59 UTC]
[20:38:59] + Results successfully sent
[20:38:59] Thank you for your contribution to Folding@Home.
[20:39:03] EUE limit exceeded. Pausing 24 hours.
```

Any suggestions?


----------



## kyle2020 (Feb 11, 2010)

Have you got a dummy plug for the 250?


----------



## AndyBroke (Feb 11, 2010)

I plugged it in the other vga port in my lcd display.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 11, 2010)

cards OC'd?


----------



## AndyBroke (Feb 11, 2010)

No. Its at stock speed. I know the card is working, since I have used it to fold for several months before I got the 5870.


----------



## theonedub (Feb 11, 2010)

I think in the tech assistance thread I was asking about Folding with a 5770 and 2 GTX 275s and they said that you have to use the  -local argument so that the Nvidia card doesnt get ATI WUs and the ATI card doesnt get Nvidia WUs. Don't know if thats the issue here, but just throwing it out there.


----------



## AndyBroke (Feb 11, 2010)

You mean I should use it on both, or just on the nvidia card?


----------



## theonedub (Feb 11, 2010)

I guess on both, I really did not get into it much. I see Buck is in the thread, maybe he can get you some assistance via Teamviewer


----------



## AndyBroke (Feb 11, 2010)

The -local argument didn't work.
I also tried to delete all of my clients and data, but that didn't work either.


----------



## AndyBroke (Feb 11, 2010)

This might be a instability problem due to a cpu overclock.
Maybe the northbridge is stable when I am only using one gfx card, but get unstable once i plug in two.

Edit:
It seems like I am only having stability issues with cuda based apps. I have been running furmark for a while now, but I can't see any artifacts on the gts250. But when I run cuda factorial benchmark I get errors after a couple om minutes. 
I did these test with only my gts250 in my computer.

I think I am going to try to set everything back to stock speed and reinstall the nvidia drivers.

Edit2:
I have set every overclock related setting back to stock in the bios an reinstalled the nvidia drivers with no luck 

Edit3:
I got it to work! 
to get it to work you have to do everything the standard tutorial tell you to do except for one little thing.
instead of using the -gpu 0 and -gpu 1 arguments, I used  -forcegpu ati_r700 and  -forcegpu nvidia_g80


----------

